# Cuts for Beef jerky



## smokeamotive

What are good cuts for making Beef jerky? I usually make mine from venison but several people at work have asked what cut of beef to use.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I've used Bottom Round recently, which needs the fat cap trimmed away, but it has a pretty lean interior, which is what you really want. Eye of Round would be among the best cuts for jerky, IMO, with low interior fat, and next to nothing for connective tissues once it's trimmed-up.

Eric


----------



## TulsaJeff

Eye of round is the only thing I use.. it has a thin layer of fat on one side usually but the rest of it is mean and lean and makes some of the best jerky I've ever tasted. I try to watch for it to come on sale then buy a bundle of it for freezing.


----------



## rosiepug

A good lean London Broil works for Me..:biggrin:


----------



## smokeamotive

Thanks guys. And Jeff, with it coming from the master, I know I'm getting the best info!!!!


----------



## baboy

TulsaJeff said:


> Eye of round is the only thing I use.. it has a thin layer of fat on one side usually but the rest of it is mean and lean and makes some of the best jerky I've ever tasted. I try to watch for it to come on sale then buy a bundle of it for freezing.


Jeff,

Do you slice your eye of round with or against the grain for jerkey.


----------



## tjohnson

Flank steak is good, but expensive compared to eye of the round.  I also wait for round to go on sale and load up.

I slice across the grain

TJ


----------



## bodey29

I pick up Pectoral Meat at our Cash n Carry for 2.39-2.69 per lb and slice it across the grain.  Not a lot of fat to trim usually.  Pretty tasty...


----------



## TulsaJeff

Baboy said:


> TulsaJeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eye of round is the only thing I use.. it has a thin layer of fat on one side usually but the rest of it is mean and lean and makes some of the best jerky I've ever tasted. I try to watch for it to come on sale then buy a bundle of it for freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> Do you slice your eye of round with or against the grain for jerkey.
Click to expand...

I slice across the grain normally.. you can slice with the grain if you want it to be a little more chewy.

I love to make it and my girls can go through about 7 lbs of the stuff in just a few days (little monsters) I have to hide the stuff or I won't get any!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I usually have my butcher slice it for me while I'm at the store and it saves a ton of time.


----------



## bobby fontaine

How thin do you have them slice it?


----------



## tjkoko

rosiepug said:


> A good lean London Broil works for Me..


London Broil is just a slice off of the bottom round cut.

Otherwise I use either top or bottom round or rump roast, always slicing parallel with the grain.


----------



## scooby

Brisket flats cut 1/4" thick. Kroger here has them pretty cheap and the butcher will slice it for you at no cost. I just trim the fat cap off the pieces when I get home. Use a needle tenderizer, cure,smoke and done. Doing some this morning myself. Four pounds after trim cost me about $12.00. Can't get a pound of jerky here for less than $14.00 so not bad.


----------



## reinhard

Eye of round or bottom round is probably the best in my opinion.  Bottom round is the cheapest of the two unless eye's are on sale.  look for buy one get one sales.  Beef prices are up right now.  Top round [otherwise known as "London Broil" in some parts] is another good cut, however this is normaly more in cost that the bottom round or eye of round in general.  When I was still in the meat buisness we probably sold more bottom round that we sliced for beef jerky than any other cut. Pick out the leanest ones and have the butcher slice them for you.  Whole eye of rounds will be on sale at times and do have a outer layer of thin fat on top just as bottom round has.  That of course has to be trimmed off.  The internal leaness of the eye of round  is very lean in general.  Bottom round at times has some marbling internally in some but very little in others, so while lean in general, eyeball the cut and pick out the one that appeals to you the most.  Reinhard


----------



## wyobraska

I literally just started making jerky on my smoker two weeks ago, so take any and all advice from me with a huge grain of salt. I have no idea what I'm doing.

I have been using thin cut sirloin tip steaks. I found some on sale and packaged in two pound packages at my local grocer, so I picked some up. Bring it home, trim a little fat, then slice it into strips. Make the prep time super quick and simple.

Here's the recipe I use for the marinade.

1 cup your favorite chili sauce
1/3 cup beer or water (I have only used water)
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon Morton Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] curing salt (optional)
1 tablespoon minced pickled jalapeño peppers (optional)

I mix everything together in my blender/food processor, then turn it on for a few pulses to get it ready to rock. Then put my beef strips in a zip-lock bag and pour the contents of the blender/food processor over that. Let it sit overnight to marinate, and then smoke it in the morning at about 180 - 200 degrees until it's still firm, but doesn't break when you bend it. I've been using hickory for the wood.

I've made about 10 lbs of this stuff in the last two weeks and have been sharing with all of my friends. Everyone loves it.


----------



## mcfarljo

Jeff...how thick do you have your butcher slice the meat for jerky.  Thanks in advance.  Do you have a good original style recipe?


----------



## shrekastac

I cut my flank to 1/4"


----------



## kamguy

As thick as a good, thick cut bacon works pretty well.  If you can get the butcher to do it on a machine, it makes it easier and the meat drys uniformly and consistently.


----------



## smokingpole69

Jeff, you are the based god of beef jerky and smoked meats.


----------



## rob gebby

getting the butcher to cut is the best way.  if however you find yourself needing to do the cutting, i might make a suggestion i leaned based on buying prime rib roasts from costco and cutting my own steaks.  i tried a couple times and literally "butchered" up the steaks.  i finally found a way to get even cuts on line.  put the meat in the freezer just until it starts to firm up, not freeze solid, then you can cut nice even steaks (or slices for jerky) with a sharp butcher knife.

has anyone tried using prime rib?  it's my favorite cut of meat.  i know you would have to trim the fat but, wouldnt a little fat make a chewy goodness??


----------



## rosiepug

Unless you refrigerate and use within a week to 10 days the fat could go rancid if you keep in the pantry??:icon_eek:


----------



## mike castilloux

Smokeamotive said:


> What are good cuts for making Beef jerky? I usually make mine from venison but several people at work have asked what cut of beef to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Eye of Round is one of the best for beef jerky...I usually have it cut at about 1/8 thick and have it packed in 4 lbs packages which makes it alot easier to work with I sell it for 20$ for 1/2 a pound wouldn't sell it any cheaper it wouldn't be worth it but Ya eye of round gives you good quality Jerky cheers hope this helps


----------



## floridasteve

How would  a brisket flat work?  I can buy Packers for about $2.80 a pound. I was thinking about splitting the point from the flat, using the flat for jerky, and then cooking the point for pulled/chopped meat for sandwiches. Any thoughts?


----------



## hoity toit

A local German meat market here has a cut they sell known as Rouladen beef,, basically a very paper thin sliced cut of beef, all I have to do is a little trimming and it's ready to go. The cut is usually topside beef or  hindquarter since this is the cheaper cut. The more expensive version would be the round steak, also known as rump steak.


----------



## hill billy

Using prime rib for jerky would be a waste. Once you are done, you will have trimmed a lot of waste and it will still taste like any other jerky. As a retired meat cutter, I recommend you trim as much of the fat as you can, because fat left on jerky will cause it to go rancid much quicker. Fat will not dry out during the dehydration process, thus it will not keep as well as a solid lean meat will. If you were using that cut of meat for a broiled steak or for roasting, I'd say great ! But you always want as lean as possible for Jerky !


----------



## silverbirchjack

Hey guys, I know the thread is kind of old, but I used to cut meat... Top round, whether London broils (which are drastically different on the east coast), steak or roasts is best. Eye of round has about the least beef flavor of any cut, along with a sheen due to muscle fiber refractive index that look weird to consumers. Bottom round works as does sirloin tip, if you are adept with a knife and can seam out muscles, to get the grain right. PM me if you need any guidance or have questions. Brisket trends to have too much marbling/connective tissue, even in a flat cut.


----------



## dubberz19

Smokeamotive said:


> What are good cuts for making Beef jerky? I usually make mine from venison but several people at work have asked what cut of beef to use.


c


----------



## dubberz19

I have a good deal on top sirloin and was looking at getting about 12 kilos of top sirloin.....could this be used to make jerky?


----------



## silverbirchjack

Top sirloin will work, but make sure you are smoking/cooking, not dehydrating.  You're going to want to render off some of the fat content.  Also, top sirloin has three different muscles that can possibly be running through it which can cause some problems.  Look for cuts with no seams, or whole primal cuts with the "cap removed."  The "cap" muscle's grain runs perpendicular to the main piece and can ruin what you are working at achieving.


----------



## mrman922

I use a Tri Tip


----------

